# Salamander ID please



## ArkansasKelly (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what type of Salamander this is?

Thanks

ARKelly


----------



## Laura (Apr 24, 2009)

I tiger?


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 24, 2009)

Very cool  It's a Ringed salamander, Ambystoma annulatum, Kelly. Very seldom seen, as it's a fall breeder. 

Danny


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks Danny. I found it in the water well hole or what ever the darn thing is called. It would have died because it could not get out. I will go do some research on it and find out the best place to turn it loose at.

Thanks again,

Kelly


----------



## Itort (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with Danny. You are in the right place to see them Kelly.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Larry. After doing some research on them, I found a perfect spot to let her go. She seemed so happy to be out of that man hole. LOL

ARKelly


----------

